# My Fancy Guppies



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah I know its just fancy guppies, but for me not trying to breed them or try to save the babies, I think I did a good job . 









Sorry about the flash.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

those are such cool fish and i was wonderin if u had a pic of ur paradise fish cause i am thinkin about buying one after i do some research on um.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

hes really old, and the tank is full of algae but ill do my best to get a decent picture for you.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks how old is he


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

hes about.... i wanna say 4 years old w/o counting how long he was at my lfs


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

wow. that must be really cool 2 see in person. i've always wanted an all male guppy tank just for the beauty but 2 have one with both sexes and 2 see all the cool looking combos must be reallyy cool. nice fish. i like that damation looking one in the top right


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

wow thats an old fish


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol the funny thing is, i didnt try breeding them at all. its like convicts: add fish into water = babies. i have plenty more pics of my guppies and im currently taking some paradise fish pics. ill post them up as soon as i can. thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, I think that it is a really cool picture. Good job for doing so well. They look really pretty. That is much better picture than I could manage.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's some more:

























And I couldnt get a decent pic of my paradise fish, but here's a pic that looks ALOT like him:


----------

